# MultiActionController von Spring ohne action und / aufrufen



## deamon (17. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe in Spring MVC einen MultiActionController, der per ControllerClassNameHandlerMapping aufgerufen wird. 

Wenn ich im Browser z. B. http://localhost:8080/Sprung/page/ aufrufe, geht es. Der zugehörige Controller heißt erwartungsgemäß PageController. Für den Fall, dass hinter page/ nichts mehr kommt, habe ich eine Standardmethode definiert, die dann aufgerufen wird. Wenn ich nun aber http://localhost:8080/Sprung/page (ohne Schrägstrich am Ende) aufrufe, bekomme ich nur einen HTTP-404-Fehler.

Wie kann ich erreichen, dass sich der Controller auch ohne abschließenden Schrägstrich zuständig fühlt?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## gex (18. Dez 2008)

Ja das sind leider 2 unterschiedliche Resourcen.

Wieso hast du überhaupt URL ohne diesen abschliessenden Slash?


----------



## deamon (19. Dez 2008)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es Nutzer geben wird, die die URLs ohne abschließenden Schrägstrich aufrufen. 

Es sieht so aus, als müsste ich mir mein eigenes HandlerMapping schreiben.


----------



## Guest (19. Dez 2008)

Ich weiss jetzt gerade nicht wie die Handler aussehen, aber du kannst die sehr wahrscheinlich einfach subclassen und mit wenig Aufwand das Verhalten wie gewünscht anpassen.


----------

